# Pixel Betta's (OPEN SLOTS!)



## InsertCheesecake (May 6, 2015)

Hello!! ;D welcome to the shop!. What can I do for you?

*Hey guys, please be noted that I'm not trying to copy RainbowHeaven as I am only trying to help. Thanks *

I am a novice at pixel art, I used to be known on a website where they make automotive pixel arts. And I was being a professional at it, until I quit for the passed few months. Still haven't forgotten the best parts about me painting.

Also, please put the specifications of you're Betta, and his/her picture

like this:


> (Colors/Colours),(Tail Type),(Name)
> (Picture here)


And yes, please do state all colors/colours of you're Betta because sometimes, the camera does not capture all the colors/colours due to darkness or angle.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I'd love for you to give Dangerous a shot! He's a Blue and red VT


----------



## InsertCheesecake (May 6, 2015)

Alright! i'll do my best.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I can't wait!!


----------



## InsertCheesecake (May 6, 2015)

Oh no.. Delay needed, I'm kinda busy right now so give me 3 or more days :-D thanks.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Sure, no problem! :-D


----------



## InsertCheesecake (May 6, 2015)

Bump! make this thread come back to life.

Anyways here you go :-D you're Dangerous is done. If I'm forgetting anything please do give me feedback thanks.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

How cute! <3


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Here is my turquoise, halfmoon female! I do not have a name for her :/

But here is a picture for reference! I'll try to get more photos if you need.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

InsertCheesecake said:


> Bump! make this thread come back to life.
> 
> Anyways here you go :-D you're Dangerous is done. If I'm forgetting anything please do give me feedback thanks.


OMG It's so cute!!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## InsertCheesecake (May 6, 2015)

Alright Blu! i'll try to do her.
No problem Dangerous ;D

_SLOTS CLOSED FOR A WEEK, SORRY!_

too busy :-(


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Okay! Thank you!


----------



## scampers4010 (Apr 19, 2015)

If you're not too busy, I'd love for you to do a pixel for Sora the Magnificent. (little guy is becoming famous for his antics -.-)

His true colors are in the first picture and the last one is what his fins are SUPPOSED to look like. Couldn't use many recent good ones since he's got torn fins at the moment :-(

Whenever slots open again... didn't see your edit, sorry about that.


----------



## Trapper (May 5, 2015)

You've passed the week mark though I'm unsure if you have slots available or not.. Just going to leave this here for you to decide. 

Copper Halfmoon Rosetail - Elvis


----------



## greatgabsies (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm not sure if you're still doing this, but I would love for you to give it a shot!

Red and blue, Double Tail, Roger


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Are you still doing this? If so, could you do Pi.


----------

